

GIMP flees SourceForge over dodgy adds and installers - ternaryoperator
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/08/gimp_dumps_sourceforge_over_dodgy_ads_and_installer/

======
JoshTheGeek
I hope a bunch of other large projects leave SF now. I truly hate those ads,
but SF certainly didn't need to add their own installer. Over all, it is an
obnoxious service.

s/adds/ads/ in the title

------
thawkins
this story is over 6 months old, clickbait

